# AWD mk3, what's needed?



## VRNY1 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello all, i am asking this rather dumb question only because I want to know which route would be better, tt awd swap or mk4 r32 awd swap into a mk3 gti. In either case I would also like to know exactly what would be needed to make the swap happen (i.e. floor pan, suspension, shafts, etc...). Thanks for reading and for any insight that can be shared.


----------



## SpacedOutStar (Aug 23, 2013)

I would not say it is a dumb question but more of a poorly thought out one. There is so much information about this swap out there that not many questions need to be asked. The question is poorly thought out simply because you are probably searching for the wrong thing. Unless you are wizard at fabbing you will not be using a TT/R32 for the swap but only parts from them. What you really need to search for is 'mk3 syncro swap' and the first 3 or 4 hits on google will walk you through most of it.

What you need to do is to convert your car to AWD using a mix of the stock Syncro system with parts from the TT or R32 if that is what you want. Your car has everything from the rear seat forward that is needed other than the brackets in the tunnel for hanging the front-to-rear driveshaft. The problem is really in the trunk area because there is a axle beam, spare tire, and fuel tank where your rear diff would be sitting so they have to go. You need to either make a custom rear floor or use a factory Mk3 Syncro or maybe B3 Passat Syncro rear floor pan (you would need to research the Passat floor, I never have but I think it would work) to allow the rear suspension to fit. You would use the rear suspension/axle assembly from a B3 Passat Syncro or a Mk3 Syncro and then bolt this into your car. Once you have made it this far you will need to address the fuel by using a stock tank with the stock Syncro floor or a fuel cell or custom tank with a custom floor.

Now you have the basics done and you can work on the AWD part. People using the TT/R32 parts will make custom mounts to mount the Haldex diff to the Syncro axle beam and then customize drive shafts to work with the controller for the Haldex. 

This is what one person did to make his Mk3 AWD... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4977281-Complete-step-by-step-Swapping-a-syncro-to-a-MK3

This is another one converting to Haldex... http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1891426-Syncro-to-Haldex-Conversion

It is a lot of work and you should either have a lot of money or be good with fabricating metal. I am sure you could use everything from a TT/R32 but I believe it would be a lot of work but anything can be done with enough effort. Keep in mind no matter what you use you will always end up with a limited AWD system compared to the Audi you show in your sig. A Haldex or Syncro system is really a part time AWD system that runs if FWD and only pushes power to the rear when the front wheels slip from factory although you can run a custom controller in the Haldex system to make it run AWD all of the time. But, either will only run a 50:50 split because these cars do not use a centre diff like the Audi does. The Audi uses a true AWD system that is on all of the time and can push power to either end of the car whereas the Haldex/Syncro can only push it to the back.


----------



## L. Fopps (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey, just tried shooting you a pm but your PM storage is full.


----------

